# Best way to attach a rafter to a ledger board?



## Marbledust (Jun 26, 2010)

cocean said:


> I'm building a lean-to on the back of the house and I can't figure out the best way to attach a rafter to the ledger. It's at an angle, so can you use joist hangers? I drew up a little pic of the situation.


 
use a joist hanger and cut a kerf into the rafter at 90 degrees to the ledger:clap:


----------



## cocean (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for answering, I actually thought of that about 5 min ago


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

I would think that simpson makes some kind of metal fastener for that. I would also think that some kind of metal angle on each side would work, too.


----------



## mark2007 (May 24, 2010)

simpsons makes right angle framing brackets, but the best and most coste effective would be to use solid blocking between each rafter:thumbsup:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Use a positive connection like Simpson for the pull-away resistance they give. Solid blocking around here is no longer accepted by code because of their failure rate. If a large lean-to, a LUS hanger may be required or steel strapping. (L = solid lumber, U = "U" shape, S = shear) http://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/hangertables/face_ss-df1.asp

Be safe, Gary


----------



## cocean (Jun 10, 2009)

What do you mean by solid blocking? This lean-to is only about 8 feet long and 6 ft wide. Big enough for a riding lawn mower, but it will be a way to get on the roof.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Could you just crossnail from the sides, or is that considered bad practice nowdays?


----------



## cocean (Jun 10, 2009)

this is the way i'm doing it.....anybody think this is not right?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

What do you plan to do about moisture leakage in the area of the ledger? - Flashing under the moisture resistant wrap or what?

It seems bad if a tiny shed could cause $10,000+ damage from mold and rot.

Dick


----------



## cocean (Jun 10, 2009)

This is just a small lean-to against a brick wall on my parent's mountain house. The lean-to will be under the eave


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Ah... snow load. Rest the rafter on the heel, not the toe (or hanger the heel). Page #38, fig. #19: http://books.google.com/books?id=iwSasc7rowcC&pg=PA38&lpg=PA38&dq=heel+or+toe+bearing+with+rafter&source=bl&ots=QXpuP2csh6&sig=aBxUyKfe4mv2pWTq5bQon4cZvj8&hl=en&ei=L8gnTIqtL9CHnQfkk9m8Bg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBIQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=heel%20or%20toe%20bearing%20with%20rafter&f=false

Be safe, Gary


----------

